# [gdm] Clavier/souris absent

## vlotho

Bonjour,

j'ai un petit soucis avec mon clavier et ma souris sous gdm je viens d'installer gnome/xdm, mis gdm dans le conf.d de xdm et quand je demarre xdm j'arrive bien sur la page de log de gdm mais la clavier et la souris ne reagisse pas obliger de passer par ssh et stoper xdm. j'ai vérifier /etc/conf.d/keymaps au début j"avais mis "fr" apres j'ai changer pour "fr-latin1" mais rien n'évolue. un lsusb montre bien le seul peripherique usb que j'ai cad ma souris et le clavier est sur le port standart...

2.6.28-gentoo-r5

x86_64 AMD Athlon64

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Cette configuration n'a de sens qu'en console, pas sur X.

Quelle version de X utilises-tu ? As-tu configuré Xorg (via HAL ou xorg.conf) ?

un petit "emerge --info" stp ?  :Wink: 

----------

## vlotho

pour la configuration, je n'ai rien configuré du tout ^^

et désolé pour la longueur je ne sais pas ce qui t'interresse exactement.

 *Quote:*   

> Encoder ~ # X -version
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.5.3
> 
> Release Date: 5 November 2008
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Encoder ~ # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

je rajoute une couche  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Encoder ~ # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
> 
>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> 
> (EE) Unable to locate/open config file
> ...

 

----------

## xaviermiller

"(EE) Unable to locate/open config file"

Il faut configurer XOrg... va voir dans la doc http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/list.xml (Guide de configuration X)

----------

## vlotho

c'est bon merci c'est réglé. j'ai réinstallé xorg-server enlevant hal et ca passe nickel  :Wink: 

----------

## razer

 *vlotho wrote:*   

> c'est bon merci c'est réglé. j'ai réinstallé xorg-server enlevant hal et ca passe nickel 

 

Pour l'explication : depuis Xorg 1.5, il y a possibilité d'utiliser hal en conjonction avec evdev pour configurer clavier/souris dans Xorg.

La méthode classique (configuration console + dans xorg.conf) impose de virer hal des use, ou d'utiliser une option dans xorg.conf : "AllowEmptyInput" de mémoire

Perso, j'utilise la nouvelle méthode : çà permet à la fois d'éviter les réglages en doublon, et de faire fonctionner X avec une configuration presque nulle. Par ailleurs cela fonctionne très bien, il faut juste compiler correctement son kernel avec evdev.

----------

## novazur

 *razer wrote:*   

> ou d'utiliser une option dans xorg.conf : "AllowEmptyInput" de mémoire

 

```
Section "ServerFlags"

        Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"

EndSection
```

Non ?

Perso, c'est ce que j'ai fait. Je ne suis pas prêt à me lancer dans hal pour ma config double-écran un peu spéciale. Mais ça m'évite de compiler en fonction du choix actuel, et de devoir recompiler si j'en change (de choix).

----------

